

Apple releases 10.6.5 Update - jsatok
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4250

======
meinhimmel
I'm hoping this update fixes the wireless issues I'm having on my mid-2010
Macbook Pro. To get an idea of how bad it is, I'm forced to use Ethernet to
watch Youtube without a 5 minute allowance for buffering.

Wow, technology has really come a long way. I just made a complaint about not
being able to watch streaming video instantly from anywhere within my
apartment without any cables attached.

